# How do I create a Web page?



## Nyaon (Nov 10, 2004)

Now, I really want to know how to create my own Web page!!
If you have created it before or if you know the way how to create it, please let me know!!
Thank you very much!!


----------



## Nyaon (Nov 10, 2004)

Now, I really want to know how to create my own Web page/site!!
If you have created it before or if you know the way how to create it, please let me know ASAP!!
Thank you very much!!


----------



## ian (Nov 10, 2004)

1. Use a web design software such as macromedia dreamweaver or microsoft frontpage to design the actual website.
2. get a place to host your website, either a paid web hosting company or some of the free web hosting sites, which usually place ads on your site like geocities.com
3. upload your website you built in step 1 to your web host in step 2 using a ftp software like cuteftp or wsftp
Do a search on google for more info on each of the programs mentioned.
Depends on what you want to achieve, if you want something very basic, some of the web site builder packages out there may be easier, but they dont offer you much versatility.


----------



## Eiremax (Nov 10, 2004)

Even cheaper , learn HTML. Its easy enough & you'll be able to understand the concept of webpage structure better, before you move on to the big boys such as Dreamweaver etc.

Do a google search for HTML tutorial etc theres loads out there


----------



## Fankango (Nov 10, 2004)

how much does it cost to have a website?


----------



## SFR (Nov 10, 2004)

You can go to any hosting site... YAHOO GEOCITIES is free and has pay sites as well....


umm... if you want your own domain name... I used godaddy a long time ago..


http://www.godaddy.com


(there could be less expensive)

and.. as others have replyed:  learn HTML dreamweaver and frontpage make it easy.. but are expensive... and HTML is not a difficult language to learn.


----------



## Nyaon (Nov 13, 2004)

Everyone, thank you for answer my question!!
It helped me a lot!!


----------



## Rambo (Nov 14, 2004)

Nyaon, can I recommend www.100free.com 

They are a FREE hosting company, offer you 100MB of space, your own subdomain!! I am currently with them. Great site.

EDIT:

They also don't put adverts or popups on your site!


----------



## ian (Nov 14, 2004)

Fankango said:
			
		

> how much does it cost to have a website?


It can cost anywhere between free and thousands of dollars, but you can run an average type site for around $150 a year as a general guide, you can get cheaper.


----------



## geek_in_love (Nov 14, 2004)

I use abyss web server at home and I just use Word for my website editting. That should get you started.


----------



## geek_in_love (Nov 14, 2004)

i used superuser networks before i got my server program. it was 8 bucks a month and they registered the domain for free and had a control panel for the web server.


----------



## Domain Gopher (Nov 14, 2004)

*I used HomeStead.com to get started*

Homestead has a very easy sitebuilder program.  I have used it to create pages for our local basketball league (www.slidellyouthbasketball.com).  It is fast and easy.

Once you get comfortable, you can switch into a more robust program like Frontpage.  If you intend to put up a business site, you'll need to have your own software so that you can make the site more search engine friendly.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ak_hitman_47 (Nov 21, 2004)

Also to learn HTML go to www.htmlgoodies.com


----------



## password (Nov 29, 2004)

Eiremax said:
			
		

> Even cheaper , learn HTML. Its easy enough & you'll be able to understand the concept of webpage structure better, before you move on to the big boys such as Dreamweaver etc.
> 
> Do a google search for HTML tutorial etc theres loads out there




you have say what i want to say?


----------



## xantha88 (Nov 30, 2004)

www.freewebs.com is a good host to


----------



## Rambo (Nov 30, 2004)

Free webs is OK but they only allow you to have 7 pages and they put a Horrible link at the bottom Saying "This site was made and hosted by Freewebs.com. Click here to get your own!". I recommend www.100free.com - 100 MB space, No ads, free subdomain, PHP supported host, FTP Access... Lots more.... And that all for free!! No one can beat that.....


----------



## Kristjan (Dec 1, 2004)

i'd reccomend www.aboho.com instead.. it's with cpanel and mysql. and totally free.


----------



## Rambo (Dec 1, 2004)

Kristjan said:
			
		

> i'd reccomend www.aboho.com instead.. it's with cpanel and mysql. and totally free.



Wow, that's good too. Do you know how much webspace you get aswell?


----------



## xantha88 (Dec 2, 2004)

yeah but i have to post 50 "help fill tips" i just want a good free host


----------



## SFR (Dec 10, 2004)

geek_in_love said:
			
		

> I use abyss web server at home and I just use Word for my website editting. That should get you started.


 

I tried abyss (and to be honest I was skeptical) but it works great!


----------



## hardeez1 (Dec 13, 2004)

learn html & java - get a web design program - learn alot of stuff - have fun


----------

